# Cits ... >  FM receiver

## australia

Interesē kaut kāds gatavs FM uztvērēja modulis. Labākajā gadījumā tāds modulis, kuram es pats varētu pielikt kontrolieri/displeju/pogas.

----------


## zzz

> Interesē kaut kāds gatavs FM uztvērēja modulis. Labākajā gadījumā tāds modulis, kuram es pats varētu pielikt kontrolieri/displeju/pogas.


 Veelme apburoshi miglaina. 

Nu tad jautaajums ar ko autoram nepatiik kjiinieshu FM raadinsh pa 1 ls uz tda7088 vai tamliidziigas fignjas baazes? Izrauj no korpusa un buus "modulis".

----------


## australia

Nu tēma ir zem MCU sadaļas. 
ir vēlme pašam uztaisīt figņu, kas kontrolē FM uztvērēju. Protams, derētu arī Ķīnas ražojums.

----------


## ansius

nu fiģņu te taisīt māk tvdx un epis  :: 

bet ja nopietni - tak google ir. meklē. gatavu IC ir daudz, gan ar varikapu skaņošanu gan ar PLL, var pat mega radžiņu no tv tunera kastītes uzbūvēt -> http://hem.passagen.se/communication/sprec.html

----------


## Isegrim

Apbrīnojama tava vēlme velosipēda radīšanā. Diez vai ieguldītais laiks un darbs _to stāv_, ja rezultātā produkts diez vai sanāks labāks par _šrotā_ iegādātu _tūneri_ (vai _resīveri_) vai auto radio, kas maksā simboliskas naudiņas. No tiem gan var izlauzt tīri ciešamu radiokanālu (atšķirībā no ķīnīzeru _pļurņikiem_). Nesen izsviedu ārā Philips resīveri, kam bija nosprādzis tieši kontrolieris. Būtu uzdāvinājis, tik nebija kam.

----------


## zzz

Nee nu, cilveeks varbuut veelas patreneeties "uz kakjiem", tas ir samakareet kaut ko ne paaraak sarezhgjiitu maaciibu noluukos, nemaz nepretendeejot uz pro agregaatu paarsishanu. 

Ladnaa, vai nu izlauz no kaada shrota, kaa jau tika ieteikts, vai arii peerc no kitajozaam moduli:

http://dx.com/p/fm-receiver-module-f...-142975?item=1

----------


## australia

zzz ir sapratis manu domu. Ne velosipēds, ne figņa (neesmu lietas kursā  ::  ), bet patrennēšanās uz kaķiem. 
Pirmos MCU jau arī nešķīlām dziesmā bez LEDes mirkšķināšanas.

Ir pieeja vismaz diviem dažādiem vairumā pieejamiem tv tūneriem. Bez zzz idejas neienāktu prātā. Pa dienu apskatīšu.

MCU ir mans mazs hobijs.

----------

